

Show HN: Unlimited Design Tasks for $99/mo - kho

Hey,<p>My friends and I just started this service and we would love to hear what HN thinks about it.<p>We promise to deliver good quality in any design task customers submit and at the same time we promise to deliver it under 24 hours.<p>URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kapa99.com
======
dangrossman
Given how many small design jobs happen on Fiverr, I'm sure there's a viable
potential business here as well.

The landing page isn't particularly attractive, easy to read, or clear. It
might be worth hiring one of the designers you have a relationship with to
have it professionally done. Everything on the "how does it work" page should
probably be on the front page, which doesn't do a good job of conveying what
you're offering or what a buyer can expect for that $99.

The headline doesn't really capture what you're doing either -- "we design so
you don't have to" might describe the web design profession, but not you as a
middleman offering unlimited design work on retainer.

------
pbnjay
Sounds like a cool idea, I don't need it at the moment but I do have a few
questions:

1) What happens if you don't deliver in 24 hours? Can I bet my business on
your promises?

2) What is your copyright assignment language? I'd like to know that before
paying for anything.

3) Same deal for NDAs - Where are you located? I can't send certain info
overseas for example.

4) "Chicken" is misspelled in one of your portfolio images. If I were you I'd
either fix it or remove it because it looks sloppy.

5) Devils advocate here: What's stopping me from arbitrage? I submit a job to
you every day for 99designs projects, and then submit your work as my own.
Shoot I could probably even write a script for this...

~~~
kho
pbnjay, great questions.

1) We will deliver in 24 hours and if we don't you can get your money back. We
have plenty designers ready to take care of whatever needs to be done. Of
course, we work under the premise that we do "Small tasks".

2) The client owns the Intelectual Property, forever. We just do the job, so
we will provide a copyright assignment whenever needed.

3) We are officially located in Hong Kong but our designers are all over the
world.

4) Good catch! the flyer was made in an other language and we translated it to
english, our designers will be working on it, right away.

5) That's an interesting spin-off, but definitely not the nature of the
service.

------
GFischer
The company I work for used to hire a marketing/design agency on the same
system (and about the same price, too).

The problem was that the results reflected a total apathy and poor quality,
plus they took several days to deliver simple requests.

I'm not sure if "unlimited" is the right offer, it does catch the eye, but it
might attract the wrong sort of customer, and you might find yourselves unable
to deliver.

------
akarve
"DESIGN JOBS FOR JUST 99 BUCKS PER MONTH" sounds like you're paying designers
$99/month :) Seems you mean "We do your design tasks for 99 bucks per month"

~~~
kho
updated!

------
cdvonstinkpot
ToS link returns a 404.

I might sign up for a 'Pro' plan next paycheck if they're acceptable. Could I
use the service as my own outsourced design staff? Or would I be limited to
using it for my own designs?

How long is your introductory offer running? I get paid every 2 weeks, so
couldn't sign up today, even if your ToS is okay. What happens once the
limited time offer is over? Prices go up, or you stop accepting clients?

~~~
kho
The terms are working for me, could you please check again?

We plan to run this offer for as long as we can fill demand, so it's hard to
predict. You could secure your subscription by buying the basic plan now and
upgrading later!

Yes the service is indeed set up in a way that customers can use it as their
outsourced design agency.

Hopefully we can have you on board!

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Upon closer inspection, I see now what's broken.

The main page's 'Terms' link goes here just fine:
[http://www.kapa99.com/terms.html](http://www.kapa99.com/terms.html)

Toward the bottom of that page there's a link in the text: 'By using this
Site, you signify your acceptance of this policy and terms of service.', &
when I click on that to see the actual ToS, the link is broken & tries to go
to:
[http://www.kapa99.com/www.kapa99.com/terms.html](http://www.kapa99.com/www.kapa99.com/terms.html),
which of course 404's.

Did you mean to combine the 'Privacy Policy' with the ToS? I don't see much
there explaining terms per se- more on Privacy than actual terms.

~~~
kho
cdvonstinkpot, please check again :).

We would be happy to answer any question you have over here or through email
(help@kapa99.com). In fact we plan to use some of the questions here on our
FAQ.

